# Nick's log



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

*****************************************************

My training log:

I hope this shows part of my journey in my training. Please don't follow exactly any of my routines as everybody is different and people respond to different approaches. I hope that some of the following log can help people out in their own journey.

*****************************************************

thought i'd start a post because i have too many random ones.

i'll post anything related to my training and diet in this thread.

Happy at the moment because i just came back from the gym with a new PB in deadlift, 187 kgs ! my knee was feeling dodgy for the last 2 days so i was pretty scared doing it, like properly shaking and stuff, but i bit my lip and just ****in went for it.

still 14 stone 8 but feeling v fat

cut starts in 3 days ! 6 weeks of ECA + cardio-type behaviour... sickening.

nick


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

keep us posted nick

J


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

good lift Nick 8) go for 200kg now :twisted:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

i aim to get 200 under my belt soon, but i'm a little worried that my oncoming cut will mean i'll lose a little muscle and wont be able to get up until i bulk again. although i might try in about 2 or 3 weeks for 200 and just see what happens !


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Into the second day of my cut.

I have been doing 45 minutes cardio (cross trainer machine) keeping the heart rate 150 - 160 for 35 minutes of it at 8am.

weights at 6,

very tired, i think i have to make the effort to sleep more if i want this to be effective.

eca has been good and has actually made me concentrate at work 

nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

also, lifted 180 dead yesterday without too much pain, so it wasn't just a freak lift the other day, which is nice.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

again, did 1 rep of 185 yesterday, just keep testing myself to make sure that i've not lost strength.

currently 14 stone, 'feel' quite fat but can see that i've lost some water or fat as a result of about 10 days of being into the cut.

i've not been strict though, and wish I could be consistent but I keep getting work commitments, for example I planned to go today at 830am but my boss rang me up and said he wanted me in at 9am and I couldnt hardly tell him I can't i'm going to the gym now....

Also diet sucks a bit working.

But i spose i'm still taking it seriously, just not as seriously as i could be... but earning 300 a week is helping me forget about that !

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

found a great way to take eph25 today

got home from work at 530, took one then

then took another at 6

then at 630 i had a triple coffee and an asprin, and headed off to the gym.

fu**ing hell, was like being on speed. i was pumped up more than i could imagine, i felt like i had a permanent adrenaline rush, i trained stupidly hard.

I'm still totally buzzing 2 hours on, and my typing speed is like super fast and my concentration is awesome. i'm also in a great mood.

just thought i'd share that !


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

nick leme know your diet while cutting,

careful with the coffee if u take a triple a day + asprin that is really s**t for your heart and also triple coffee a day will give u acne.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

i'm combatting it with 4 grams of vit B5 (pantothenic acid) at the moment but yeah skins not too great

The reason I took asprin is because ephedrine works best when taken with asprin and caffein, hence coffee and the asprin, not to say that these compounds aren't alreayd accounted for to some extent in each eph25


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

its going good. currently 13 stone 12, so a loss of 10 lbs in 19 days. given that about 5lbs was water weight post creatine, i make that the rough 2lb/week loss.

been doing lots of cardio, and one of my good friends who is awesome at mountain biking took me out saturday and sunday and made me work harder than i have in a long time ! plus i love mountain biking so its the perfect cardio training really.

i still have horrible love handles and back fat, but i can definitely see a marked improvement on front abdominal fat, and i have been really consistent with training and chopping and changing my routine lots, making my muscles hurt the day after (and my legs are f**ked ! cycling canes !)

still popping an eca as i wake up, before 45 minutes cardio in the gym hr bpm 140 - 160 4 times a week.

i do an eca even if i dont do cardio in the morning, in fact it really keeps me awake as I never get enough sleep and slowly becoming more and more insomnia-ridden.

i then goto work 930 - 530 and when i get back another eca before weight session 6 - 730.

this is perfect because the comedown from the eca targets me about 11 and it makes me tired.

i've also started taking citrulline malate from bulkpowders, really just to trial it out, i bought 100grams (roughly 2 - 3 weeks supply) and if its good may buy some more albeit it being a little pricey. It seems to have boosted my endurance slightly, i'm quite amazed i managed to get through the cycles at the weekend.

Diet wise, i'm trying to get a wide amino acid profile, the newest addition being that i have 6 egg whites added into my morning MRP shake, and 6 egg whites in my PWO. Other protein sources include:

Ham

Chicken

Beef

Tuna

Powders

I have also bought some dextrose (again, bulkpowders) for PWO, and eating fruit when i'm hungry (but not too much) inbetween meals.

i'm eating 5-6 meals a day, 2 - 3 being liquidised MRPs (just so much easier)

Lifts are a little dissappointing to be honest, and upsettingly could only do 6 reps of 100kgs on the bench yesterday. although my form is 100% strict now, slow chest touches, so i suppose that counts for something.

nicely motivated at the moment, and enjoying it lots.

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

had only 5 hours sleep last night, but set the alarm at 745, took an eph25, snoozed for 15 minutes, took another eph25, then 15 minutes later 250mgs caffeine and 3 1/2 grams citrulline malate.

was a total monster at the gym. dont think i have ever sweated so much in my life doing cardio. i did my usual 5 minutes of warmup waiting for the eph 25 to kick in, and then about 12 minutes in i just went into overdrive, my heart rate up in the 190s, for sustained periods of time, then relaxing it to 140/150s even though i didn't want to.

average heart rate was about 160 for 45 minutes, approx 600 calories burnt.

went home, 6 egg whites, 80 grams oats, 2 scoops whey, 1 pint milk 1 tablespoon peanut butter and a banana in the blender for breakfast MR.

actually really enjoying the cardio at the moment ! i can see a bit of definition coming out, fat being lost in the chest/nipple region which is nice, same for the glutes.

still got a big fat belly tho and love handles ! have upped my ab workouts but i only manage a 4 pack when tensed at the moment. still, at about 16 % bodyfat, i have fairly impressively large abs.

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

was really in a bad state last night.. just felt exhausted but was so hyped up on s**t i couldnt relax

today i took no eca, no caffein whatsoever, and feeling great. also got 7 1/2 hours sleep.

will take an eca before training but not too much caffein !

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

had an awesome train today with raz. we did his new style of training which involved:

cable flies supersetted with tricep pulldowns x 4

incline bench press (dumbells) supersetted with kickbacks x 4

Dips supersetted with pressups x 4

Aiming for intensity - finished the workout in 1 hour, or maybe less, sweated soooo much, and got an extreme pump from it.

I think i might take on board the principle of switch-supersetting, i.e. grouping muscles into 2s and doing an alternative superset for 3 different exercises, 4 sets of each. Hit in all the right places and got a great cardio workout in the process !

Diet has been awesome today, 20 egg whites so far, but been fairly s**t in the week (ate out a few times - nothing too naughty tho), so not lost any weight.

Birthday coming up this weekend and my party the following weekend so no doubt drinking to be done and I dont expect anything too great in terms of fat loss but hey you only have your 21st birthday once in your life.

Confident of the future, gonna stay on the ECA most of the time I think until i've reached a nice bodyfat level, i really think that i'm putting on muscle mass too at the same time, which is awesome!

Nick


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dips are excellent idea and the incline,but i`d stick to compound exercises for mass-forgot to say mate thought your back and traps looked huge!(eddie guerrero!)


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

another good cardio session this morning at 9am (yes, i was late for work but f**k it)

eca at 815 and 845, + trimethoprin i'm taking for acne/spots.

Found the 45 minutes easier than ever before, and i was doing it on quite a high level, heart rate was lower than usual too - i think its a sign of me getting fitter.

I've been cycling loads recently and they have been intense 3 hour sessions.

Also, weighed myself (but on an empty stomach first thing in the morning) and i was 13 stone 9. I usually weigh-in at my 6pm session when I suppose i have food inside me, but still, i think that shows a couple lbs at least lost.

its now 11am and i'm sweating my arse off at work ! god damn thermogenics !


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

was my birthday at the weekend, so totally let myself go diet and supp-wise. really enjoyed eating good food, chocolate when i wanted, anything I could get my hands on really (!). had pork scratchings in the pub, and about 15 pints worth of alcohol over the weekend, and had a really great time.

Also, slept 3 really good nights, and given that I usually can't sleep, it was a nice feeling to get a solid 8 hours (gone are the days when i used to sleep 12)

back on the eca today, bumping it up to 4 a day for a couple weeks as (a) my body is probably more used to the substance now ( B) to kick start the fat burning again.

still 'feel' well fat around the abs, and not lost any weight this week, about 13 10 ish. to be expected i suppose.

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

any fairly crap week for diet as i had my party on friday.

knuckling down from tomorrow really hardcore, cardio every day.

also doing a thing with razg, if either of us fail on our diet (like have a pint or a choc bar - i.e. a treat we shouldnt give ourselves), we have to give the other guy a fiver !

Nick


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

I am not predicting a profit on my behalf


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i know you know this,but try and get some more sleep mate


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i know you know this,but try and get some more sleep mate


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah i know

its 1230 now, i wont be asleep til 1 15 probably, then up for 730 for cardio....

just kinda works out like that i'm afraid.

missing out on the cardio in the morning is worse for me than the 2 hours extra sleep so i always take the challenge on 

nick


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

did you say when you tried zma that it wasnt beneficial to your workouts,but you did sleep good......i do know where you`re coming from though-working out is the easy bit (if you ask me) it`s the rest of it


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

you've got a good point there, i might give zma another pop. i'm at work atm , and i'm so knackered because of last nights not sleeping 

nick


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i promise i`m trying to be helpfull not critical--are you training 2x a day-cardio morning and weights in the evening?on 5ish hours sleep-you can be burnin` the candle at both ends without being "on the piss"-i have overtrained many times (even while on ph`s)and most of the maximuscle catalogue(i was workin` nites which didnt help -in the end i was sleeping 10 hours straight-still feeling like s**t-and was plagued by injuries-june 03 to jan 04 i could barely walk up hills without pain-my body was a wreck and i couldnt understand it-i still had the spirit,but the flesh was weak(so to speak)  -not training was really stressing me out!in the end i realised something was drastically wrong and decided to go sick from work-which was really difficult as my mum was the boss-even now she doesnt understand why i had to stop working,but she`s been supportive in other ways.i`m still not working(i worked 20 years solid)and although money is tight i have never been happier,stronger or healthier(i smoke?!?!)all the time in the world for rest and recovery-i train a max of 2x a week,or when i`m at the end of my training cycle 1 in 4-5 days-it`s very difficult to restrain myself-if i`m sufficiently recovered i can add 2.5kg to my deadlift every 10 days(i`ll drop to 1lb a week if necessary)-i`ve done this for 6 months without my body breaking down(too much)-20 rep,rest pause set-1 set -once every 10 days!i`m a skinny ****er and you can see they`ve made a difference(i hope  )i cant put on weight -you have a job shifting fat-both totally different,but if you can get your head around :less sometimes being more-abbreviated training-you`ll make natural gains at 21, that at my age i will be lucky to get close to!oh yeah rather than doing singles how about using a formulae for converting 6 reps into 1 rep?or each time you try a single just increase the poundage a little-i know it`s boring,but it`s safer.i try to do cardio-walking on all days except training days and the day after- i dont know if any of this is helpfull :? -just try and listen to your body-party on dude 8)


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

hey

was kinda hard to keep track of what you just said in there, but i think your inferring that i'm overtraining.

Potentially this is true, but when i go to the gym twice a day the morning is solely cardio, and weight is split over 6 days including rest days, so it should be ok. I also eat loads (and probably too much thats why i'm not shedding fat fast enough)

But cheers for the advice mate i'll take it onboard

Nick


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

my point can wander when i`m going into one :lol:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

how many days a week do you do weights?yes i was trying to say politely that i think you are overtraining(or will do)i was trying to explain by my personal example that i was the last person to realise that i was over doing it and that you can force yourself to over do it for a long time-i can see you have factored in all known variables to get optimum growth in the shortest amount of time if you can recover.hmmm -hope you dont mind my input  cheers mate!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

how many days a week do you do weights?yes i was trying to say politely that i think you are overtraining(or will do)i was trying to explain by my personal example that i was the last person to realise that i was over doing it and that you can force yourself to over do it for a long time-i can see you have factored in all known variables to get optimum growth in the shortest amount of time if you can recover.hmmm -hope you dont mind my input  cheers mate!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

weights 5 times a week roughly

i think its ok, as long as you split it up enough.

nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

weights 5 times a week roughly

i think its ok, as long as you split it up enough.

nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

gotta say i'm feeling like total s**t atm

Feel like i've lost zero fat since started cutting 4 - 5 weeks ago, feel like my muscles have got softer and smaller, and my lifts have decreased.

Am really out of energy atm probably due to carbs being lower. When i look in the mirror i honestly see just piles of fat and small muscles, like 2 years ago.

on a real low morale wise, but sticking to diet and training.

hope it picks up, atm i'm trying hard to boost my sleep, making sure i get 8 hours or more per night.

Also joined another local club which has a good sauna (still training at bristol uni gym tho) which helps me relax a bit.

nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

gotta say i'm feeling like total s**t atm

Feel like i've lost zero fat since started cutting 4 - 5 weeks ago, feel like my muscles have got softer and smaller, and my lifts have decreased.

Am really out of energy atm probably due to carbs being lower. When i look in the mirror i honestly see just piles of fat and small muscles, like 2 years ago.

on a real low morale wise, but sticking to diet and training.

hope it picks up, atm i'm trying hard to boost my sleep, making sure i get 8 hours or more per night.

Also joined another local club which has a good sauna (still training at bristol uni gym tho) which helps me relax a bit.

nick


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

in my extremely humble opinion all that you have described above could also point to overtraining


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

in my extremely humble opinion all that you have described above could also point to overtraining


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

potentially but i think the increased cardio and less carbs is what is f**kin me. also that i dont sleep too good


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

potentially but i think the increased cardio and less carbs is what is f**kin me. also that i dont sleep too good


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

i had problems sleeping whilst dieting for comps i ended up trying GHB and then on to nytol, i would not recommend the GHB but the nytol seemed to work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

i had problems sleeping whilst dieting for comps i ended up trying GHB and then on to nytol, i would not recommend the GHB but the nytol seemed to work.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

ok thanks i might try that


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

ok thanks i might try that


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Solid training session today.

4 x bent over rows 8 - 12 reps

4 x deadlifts, 2 high rep range 2 low rep range

4 x pulldowns (wide grip) 8 - 12 reps

4 x dumbell row, 35kgs, 12,10,10,8 reps

Sweated my arse off too.

Got in a little bit of a bad mood because there is this black dude in the gym today who must be genetically gifted, he has an absolutely awesome physique. He was pretty massive 3 months ago when i last saw him, but its obviuos that he has cut BIG TIME, he is probably 6'3", 15-16 stone CUT. I mean we're talking 28" waist with a 48" chest.... his V shape is unbelievable, and i could see his abs through his shirt.

Now i'm not pissed off that there is a guy who has obviously done great in bodybuilding and stuff like that, but its just that I feel like i'm trying my hardest to achieve my goals and i'll never get anywhere near to that guy's standard.

Also.... 3 or 4 months ago i was just as strong as him, and now he is slightly stronger (but should be far stronger for his shape)... i think hes genetically gifted.

Ah well gonna stop moaning now. I am just getting a bit frustrated at my perceived lack of results.

The cut continues. (btw no weight has been lost for a few weeks... i'm still 13 stone 12 fluctuating 2 lbs either side.)



Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Solid training session today.

4 x bent over rows 8 - 12 reps

4 x deadlifts, 2 high rep range 2 low rep range

4 x pulldowns (wide grip) 8 - 12 reps

4 x dumbell row, 35kgs, 12,10,10,8 reps

Sweated my arse off too.

Got in a little bit of a bad mood because there is this black dude in the gym today who must be genetically gifted, he has an absolutely awesome physique. He was pretty massive 3 months ago when i last saw him, but its obviuos that he has cut BIG TIME, he is probably 6'3", 15-16 stone CUT. I mean we're talking 28" waist with a 48" chest.... his V shape is unbelievable, and i could see his abs through his shirt.

Now i'm not pissed off that there is a guy who has obviously done great in bodybuilding and stuff like that, but its just that I feel like i'm trying my hardest to achieve my goals and i'll never get anywhere near to that guy's standard.

Also.... 3 or 4 months ago i was just as strong as him, and now he is slightly stronger (but should be far stronger for his shape)... i think hes genetically gifted.

Ah well gonna stop moaning now. I am just getting a bit frustrated at my perceived lack of results.

The cut continues. (btw no weight has been lost for a few weeks... i'm still 13 stone 12 fluctuating 2 lbs either side.)



Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

had a couple of down days where i felt like s**t and just saw a tiny fat little s**t in the mirror.

i then went on 2 no carb days (apart from dextrose PWO and flavourings like ketchup with meat), and had a sauna each day. It has made a dramatic difference and has shed maybe 3 - 5 lbs of water weight.

Coupled with this, i did a strong ab workout which still hurts 4 days on , and started squatting again, legs are still in big pain. (all in a good way !)

Also put my latest order in on cheapuksupplements.co.uk, i bought 2 milk protein isolate 2lb tubs, 6 5lb dymatize elite whey tubs, and avant labs sesathin.

Quite excited about the latter because its had some good reviews and i feel like my fat is finally shedding, so bring on the shred !

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

had a couple of down days where i felt like s**t and just saw a tiny fat little s**t in the mirror.

i then went on 2 no carb days (apart from dextrose PWO and flavourings like ketchup with meat), and had a sauna each day. It has made a dramatic difference and has shed maybe 3 - 5 lbs of water weight.

Coupled with this, i did a strong ab workout which still hurts 4 days on , and started squatting again, legs are still in big pain. (all in a good way !)

Also put my latest order in on cheapuksupplements.co.uk, i bought 2 milk protein isolate 2lb tubs, 6 5lb dymatize elite whey tubs, and avant labs sesathin.

Quite excited about the latter because its had some good reviews and i feel like my fat is finally shedding, so bring on the shred !

Nick


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

6! How long would they last you? What flavours do you buy?

Stop being so down on yourself, its painfull to watch.

Goodluck with it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

6! How long would they last you? What flavours do you buy?

Stop being so down on yourself, its painfull to watch.

Goodluck with it!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

a 5lb tub lasts me 2 - 2 1/2 weeks.

i bought 4 choc mint and 2 banana.

"

Stop being so down on yourself, its painfull to watch. "

haha point taken, but i see this log as both mental and physical so i write down everything 

"Goodluck with it!"

Cheers Tom you too !

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

a 5lb tub lasts me 2 - 2 1/2 weeks.

i bought 4 choc mint and 2 banana.

"

Stop being so down on yourself, its painfull to watch. "

haha point taken, but i see this log as both mental and physical so i write down everything 

"Goodluck with it!"

Cheers Tom you too !

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

fat is definitely starting to shift, and had a couple of very intense training sessions when i went back home (essex) with poom.

Weight currently 13 stone 7, and lifts aren't too shabby but not up to where they were i suppose.

Deadlift still 180, bench just 120, shoulder press has definitely decreased a bit, doing 35kg dumbells for sets rather than 40s now.

I have started hitting my abs hard as I have definitely been neglecting them, and also started squatting ! Nothing too heavy as my knee is shite, only about 80kgs or so at the moment. Its something that I never will be particularly strong at, it hurts doing a squat with no weight at all...

Started Avant Labs Sesathin today, 1.5ml 3 times a day. (might bump to 4 times)

The all-the-whey milk protein isolate is the most disgusting thing i've had to drink so far, but will be having 6 egg whites 200ml milk, 1 scoop of isolate and 1 scoop whey before bed. - will just have to down it and immediately put some gum in or something.

sticking to minimal carbs now too, although if i really feel like i need some i will do, and i'm drinking a bit of milk, dextrose PWO, and sauces and stuff have some carbs in.

Carb intake in the region of about 75grams, so yes very small.

Protein still huge, about 300 grams or so.

Calorie intake about 2250 - 2500, with cardio 3 to 4 times a week, weight training most days with an average of 1 to 2 days off a week.

On the off days eating about 300 - 400 grams carbs.

Will keep you posted

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

feel like s**t

have just returned from the gym with raz to do a triceps and shoulders day

there were at least 3 or 4 big guys there and i just felt like s**t. totally knackered from only about 5 hours sleep and a shitty day at work.

my mood changes are so crazy at the mo, its like if i wear the wrong vest or tshirt in the gym then i just get in the worst mood and feel like i'm either totally fat or have no muscle.

as a consequence of a bad mood i had a s**t workout and didn't even feel like i was sweating.

gonna really try my hardest to sleep as much as possible as it fu**ing sucks when i feel like this.

missed this mornings cardio because i was so tired, and my girlfriend wants me to come out tonight meaning i'll be asleep at like 2 to wake up for work at 930, so if i want to get the cardio in then it'll mean 5 hours sleep. great.

I think tomorrow and maybe even the next day i'm gonna take off days. Gonna try and sleep as much as possible.

I just feel like i'm doing everything in my power to train as hard as possible but my perceived image of myself is so low its holding me back in its own right..........

ok enough ranting on my mental state.

physical stats: weighed in 13 9 today (which heightened my bad mood)

lifts were weak

energy very low.

Nick


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

lo Nick,

interesting read and thanks for sharing it with us all nice detailed jornal you got going.

Only thing i wanna say is forget about where other people are concentrate on your own thing.

Remember where you was when you started and think about your progress so far.

Then think about where you will be in progress wise in a years time, just keep going, doing what your doing and you will be the "Biggest Lad" in your own gym before you no it.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

"Only thing i wanna say is forget about where other people are concentrate on your own thing. "

Totally agree.

When i write my log entries I usually am writing it straight away after the gym or when i'm feeling low or high, being as truthful as i can in what I feel and stuff.

Gonna try and be more positive and try and be more realistic in that i've made a lot of progress so far and much to come.

Cheers thedaddy

nick


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

exactly nick , think how you looked just 2 years ago that summer going to uni and how you are now , not saying it was bad back then, but shows what a difference youve made.

Also of course there are gonna be bigger people at the *gym * always , but think how superior you are to the normal people outside of it also! your a freak


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

thankyou mr poom

just got back from a legs day at the gym with tom (haven't trained properly with him for months) and it was really good. Moved to free weight squatting now from smith, and feeling more positive as 2 or 3 people noted that i've cut down on fat but still have good size, including tom and i value his opinion lots.

Training in Tshirts has helped me be less self concious too.

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

its the day after my leg workout....

and jesus christ my pain is so bad ! really hit em hard last night, i love squats.

most painful area is my calves by far, 3 insane super drop sets a week really kill em 

nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Just got back from a nice shoulders and biceps day, strength seems to be good at the moment, was lifting good sets of 8 - 12 on 35kg dumbells shoulder press, and did 4 reps of 40kgs (and to be honest not especially going mental)

Weight is really weird. Although i'm cutting i've stayed (apart from fluctuations of 5lbs ish either side) around the 13 10 mark. BUT, with a marked loss in bodyfat.

My bodyfat at the start of the cut was 16.4 % if i'm not mistaken, and today it measured 14 %.

so in the last 6 weeks or so I have maintained the same weight (pretty much) but dropped 2.4% on my bodyfat.

I haven't been running a particularly strict calorific deficit although my major changes to the previous diet is way less carbs, and cardio sessions 3 - 5 times a week. So probably 1000 calories less than when i was bulking up.

I know its almost impossible to have achieved a lowered bodyfat but staying the same weight (so i must have got more muscular even though i'm cutting), but i'd put it down to the fact that i've been training legs hardcore in this last period where before I haven't particularly. The main difference is that now I am squatting, and I can see a marked increase in the size of my upper quads definitely. This is the only way I can explain this phenomenon !

I think the combination of lowered carbs, dextrose PWO, 18 egg whites/day, avant labs sesathin 6ml/day and 2 - 3 EPH25+/day has helped me achieve a lot and I aim to continue to around 10 % bodyfat and stay on the current nutritional regime as I think it is probably working, even though my mental state about myself fluctuates as wildly as my weight it seems ! 

Will keep you posted.

Nick


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Ive just read this entire thread start to finish for the first time. Really good stuff. I think its a good thing that your so honest about how you feel and not just about your workouts and diet.

As you well know, the mind is the single most important tool in keeping the training moving and consistent. So its interesting and a little reassuring to see that others go through the same kinda mental stuff. From the sounds of things your way bigger than me (some pics would be cool) but i can relate to alot of the stuff youve gone through.

All in all, very positive and quite inspiring, your obviously putting in the graft. Keep it up!

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow you read the whole thing? that actually means a lot to me cheers buddy

I think when people write their logs they should definitely document their mental states as its maybe more interesting than the physical but also very important.

My pictures thread can be found here:

http://musclechat.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=3175&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

check out:

http://musclechat.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=2907

I will be posting up some newer good quality pics asap so look out on my general pics thread for updates and thanks again for reading it all.

Nick


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Nick, your a monster at 21!

You look awsome! Well impressed!

Hell, you just got yourself 5p.

:twisted: Fierce.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

diet's been fairly arse in the last 2 weeks, so has cardio. by arse i mean ive had a few cheat meals (because of various people's birthdays including my girlfriends) and drunk 3 times.

weight training has still been solid tho, and today i deadlifted 200kilos !!

The best thing about it is that i have it on video and i will be posting it up here as soon as the person that shot the video emails me it.

It was spotted so i think part of the movement might have been mildly helped, but only because i lost momentum slightly. i'm gonna analyse the video totally when i get it and show u guys.

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

wow...

some of my posts have been lost ! thats a bit sucky.

To fill you in on the last 2 weeks or so:

I'm at 14 stone 5 now which means i've gained about 7 lbs. I think about 3 or 4 lbs of this can be attributed to just the physical amount of food that i have in me (been eating LOADS).

hoping to hit the magical 15 stone mark by the end. (fingers crossed).

Lifts aren't fantastic but drive in the gym is great. Although saying that, I did 6 solid good reps of 170kg today deadlift, which is great for me, probably a PB for 6 rep range. Apparently I was as red as a beetroot going into the set.

Nick


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice progress on deadlifts!

Just wondering nick how tall are you!

My target is a magical 15 stone too at 5.11!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

i'm 5'9

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Noticed some back cramping yesterday but nothing too severe at all.

Weight is about 14 stone 5 now, so about 7 lbs gain.

Looking forward hopefully to some good gains this week, as last time I gained 8 lbs in week 3.

I think a realistic finishing weight will be 14 stone 10 - 14 stone 12. Which i'll be happy with ! 

Lifts still not huge, although yesterday I did 8 reps shoulder press 37.5kg dumbells with ease, which is an improvement to before I started. Also the 6 reps of 170kg deadlift was a motivation booster.

Measured my arms, they are 17 1/4" (both), so they have grown a centimetre or two.

Diet has been fairly solid, I have cut out a lot of peanut butter, and fat hasn't been too much of a concern.

Main meals have been along the line of:

Rice with some pesto for flavour with chicken breast

Noodles with tuna

Ham in wholemeal pitta bread/brown bread

MRP shakes - usually milk, whey, milk protein isolate, peanut butter, egg whites, oats in a blender

Will keep posting as soon as i have time.

Nick


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Just realized that I don't think I've posted a single thing in your entire log bro which kinda sucks so thought I'd just say looking forward to kicking off week three tonight with chest day and get u 2 15 stone mate.

And congrats on all the hard work and progress. If only we put this much work into our degree's. Seriously thou mate I remember when you were a 13 stone chubby geezer in uni halls and then when u were an 11 stone 6 bloke who cycled for three hours a day. Congrats on all the hard work this year bro. Totally paid off. :wink:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Few things to report from today !

First off, weighed in at just over 14 1/2 stone today. I think its noticeable that i've put on some fat from bulking, perhaps i'm overdoing it slightly. Still, not going to deprive my body of anything, where although i'm bulking, i will probably cut back from the current 4500 - 5000 ish calories to about 3750. This shouldn't deprive my body of anything it needs, and at the same time won't stop me growing in the slightest.

Blood pressure is definitely high  . After doing sets at the gym or whenever I get my blood pumping, there is a noticeable vein in my right temple that i can visibly see pulsating to the rate of my heart (once it gets going and i push myself). o deal with this i'm now taking red rice yeast, in the hope that it will bring this problem down a little.

Lower back cramps were pretty awful doing training today, and has intense pain for 10 minutes, but it subsided. I 'feel' a little flabby, but i'm making sure that I don't let it stand in my way of eating at the moment.

Had a generally bad day today, i got a bit depressed around 6pm (just before gym) with no particular trigger, which pissed me off a lot, felt like life was pointless etc. This passed after the gym.

It was legs day today, and something funny happened. I was doing upside-down leg press on the smith machine, with 5 x 15kg and 2 x 20kg on each side (total 230 + bar weight so ~ 250kg). Got to my fourth rep and the machine actually started tilting under the weight and thought it was going to collapse on me !! Scary s**t !

So I went to the resident gym manager and said can you come and spot me, he simply said (in good humour) that I should reduce the weight because i'm putting myself and others at risk, and I should ''stop eating so many bloody chickens''.... i laughed. Felt proud that the weight I was lifting was considered 'too much' too. haha

Had a mini bicep-curl competition with tom (young gun) and ladi (his housemate) to see how many cheat reps of 70kg we could do today on teh barbell. Tom won. w**ker.  he got 5 reps out, me and ladi only managing 4 ! and hes like 25lbs lighter than me !

So in conclusion, a bit of an 'up and down' day. Definitely craving more sleep (dreams are pretty crazy atm, probably due to the zma/tribulus stack i'm taking before bed), but generally the outlook looks good.

Nick


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

no worries about pct mate Im'a be around alot more this time so gym will keep up.

Also I stopped short I could have done 6 :wink:

During cycle of SD recently I was majorly depressed so much so Iv'e decided not to touch anything hormonal for a long while, atleast until the rest of my life sorts itself out.

And yes I am a w**ker ah well.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Id watch and monitor the blood pressure Nick, not something to be taken lightly (as im sure you're aware)

Somone from another board posted....

I thought that I would share this with you all so hopefully you can avoid what has happened to me.

High blood pressure is often called the silent killer because often it displays no symptoms and can lead to stroke and heart disease.

First, a little background info on myself. I am 44, 510, 225 lbs. Approx. 12 14 % bf.

Have being training for 12 yrs, last 4 very serious. Have done 2 cycles, last on consisting was;

Wk 1 3, 100 mg Testolents EOD

Wk 1-9, 300 mg Organon Deca

Wk 1-10, 558 mg Testoviron Depot

Wk 7 -12, 50 mg Zambon winny every 36 hours

1 mg armidex EOD

About half way through this cycle, I started getting short of breath & noticed a slight tightening in my chest. No big deal I thought, maybe just bordering on over training.

Two weeks after above cycle ended, shortness of breath was pretty well gone, but the tightening sensation in my chest was a little more pronounced, so I made a visit to the Medi Centre to get things checked. My bp was 170/100. He sent me for chest x-rays and an ECG that day, as well as starting me on bp meds. The results took about a week to come back, x-ray was ok. ECG was abnormal. Bp now was 160/110. An appointment was scheduled with a Internal Med Specialist to get a stress test done as well as he started me on a beta-blocker.

To make a long story short, I had a nuclear stress test done that showed that my left ventricle was enlarged. The specialist figures that the high bp , combined with heavy lifting (increases bp too) caused this. Steroids never entered into the conversation at all. Basically in laymens terms this means at present my heart is only working at 66% efficiency.

He also told me that if we keep my bp under control, start some cardio and ease up on the weights, that my heart should return to normal. But the more that this enlargement happens, the weaker the heart muscle becomes, eventually leading to congestive heart failure.

I guess the moral of this story is, it is very, very important to monitor your blood pressure, whether on cycle or not. They dont call it the silent killer for nothing.

I would highly recommend that everyone invest in a bp machine and religiously monitor their bp. I just got a top of the line model and it only cost $110 Cdn, a very small price to pay as compared to ones life.

BTW, I have never had high bp before and I dont blame steroids, this could have happened without ever touching AAS, which makes checking your bp whether on cycle or not very important.

It's worth keeping an eye on it, it may not be too bad, but you can get a blood pressure monitor for around 20 pounds now - I know your only doing a superdrol cycle but side effects are the same and I believe sometimes worse than steroids.

Take it easy.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

one of the mods on another board has got gyno off superdrol-you gotta love loop holes in the law


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah - its suprising that the product is still on the market. im leaning towards just getting the real deal and getting sum test and deca though. the risks seem similar.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Yeah - its suprising that the product is still on the market. im leaning towards just getting the real deal and getting sum test and deca though. the risks seem similar.


thats where the needle issue comes back.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Yeah - its suprising that the product is still on the market. im leaning towards just getting the real deal and getting sum test and deca though. the risks seem similar.


thats where the needle issue comes back.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

jabbing is a bit daunting. but i rekon that when ive done it a few times it will be fine. its just a case of overcoming te barrier of your mind not being used to sticking needles into urself.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Needles is a whole new level IMHO, not because it means different substances in your blood, in fact we all know its healthier for you to stick rather than to do orals, but because in doing needles it seems so much more real. Also, your open to many more risks, such as absesses caused by poor injections, failure to aspirate and forgetting other important things like that, and storage and supply of needles - its a lot easier to accept yourself, and for people to accept what your doing in oral form - because everybody takes oral pills (paracetemol for example), but people arent generally used to sticking a needle in them. The perception of you then would be that you've 'gone too far'.

Nick


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well put


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

Agreed, my partners sister just found out that I'm injecting when she thought I was stupid for taking the oral form. Despite injecting being safer she now perceives me as some kind of junkie!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Today was good, deadlifted 202kg without a spotter.

So a personal best !

Feeling like i'm a bit flabby around the nipple area, will keep an eye on it but i think its just a bit of fat i've put on from eating lots.

Nick


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Depends how much of the size you put on you want to keep, probably about 15% max orals possibly 50-70% injectables.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

what a complete load of s**t that is. Dianabol yes but not so with superdrol


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Been very weird over the last few days.

Currently stressing over EVERYTHING, bit depressed.

Weight is disappointing, only 14 stone 4, so its actually gone down since last week. go figure. i'm eating loads.

Nick


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

You will pick yourself back up soon nick500!

Nice deadlift btw!!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

No worries mate the weight will just be due to illness buddy I gurantee you'll be heavier than that when u finish. And I know your nolva is sorted now. But a valuable lesson for the future I gotta say.

Anywayz we'll see how we do with shoulders tomo and awesome lift yet again bro.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks splinter and young gun.

Last few days have been pretty horrible mentally. Have been (and still feel) very down and pessimistic/cynical about life and everything.

Diet and training still ok, although had 2 off days in a row (and it wasn't my choice... it set me in the worst mood). i'm just moody moody moody at the moment and unmotivated in other areas of my life.

Had a solid chest day yesterday, concentrated on incline movements and fly movements, not flat or decline, and my chest is hurting a lot more.

Nick


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> had 2 off days in a row (and it wasn't my choice


rest is good


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

you don't have to call me YG seriously hate that name if anyone can put my name back to Tom84 would appreciate it.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

yes page 6 baby


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

Hang in there bro, things will get better. There are always ups and downs in any cycle, regardless of duration and chemicals.

I'm running Test E/Tren E/EQ/Proviron at the moment and the tren is kicking my arse. I have major nausea during the day combined with hot flushes, it's pretty shitty at times. Still, when I'm in the gym I work my arse off and love it.



nick500 said:


> Thanks splinter and young gun.
> 
> Last few days have been pretty horrible mentally. Have been (and still feel) very down and pessimistic/cynical about life and everything. I don't know if its related to SD or its just exagerrated due to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## reef (Jul 14, 2005)

Some of the sides you mention are exactly what I experienced on my second Superdrol cycle. The first cycle went with hardly any side effects and I had good gains in weeks 1 and 2. The second cycle however hit me like a ton of bricks. I had nausea for a few hours after taking the SD, back pumps, itchy nipples and generally felt like crap for the duration of the cycle. The gains werent as good either, I gained practically nothing in the first 2 weeks, with the majority of the gains in week 3.

I also did a Nolva PCT for my first cycle and had great difficulty recovering, the symptoms you are describing are most likely from you being shut down. For the second cycle Im using a combo of Rebound XT and nolva, which seems to be helping me to recover much better.

Im doing the following:

Nolva:

60mg Day 1

40mg Day 2-4

20mg Day 5-7

Rebound XT:

75mg Day 1-8

50mg Day 9-16

25mg Day 17-24

Feeling much better about things now, whereas after my first cycle with the nolva-only PCT I was shut down for a good month afterwards!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Reef apart from the nausea thats exactly what i'm feeling.

I feel as if i've put on maybe 3 or 4 lbs muscle, which i suppose i can't complain about.

my current weight is about 204lbs, 14 1/2 stone.

Just thought i'd hit the 15 so its a little disappointing.

Nick


----------



## reef (Jul 14, 2005)

I was hoping for a little more on my second cycle too. On my first cycle I ran 10mg in week 1 and 20mg for weeks 2 and 3. I gained 10lbs before PCT and kept 7lbs, so overall very good.

The second cycle I ran 20mg for 24 days and gained only 2lbs in the first 2 weeks. This all despite increasing calories well above what I usually bulk on, but it didnt make much of a difference. The gains came in week 3 and I ended up 6lbs up at the end. So far into PCT Ive lost 2lbs of that.

Im thinking of taking 3 months off then trying a ALRI Max LMG / Superdrol combo for my next cycle. The Max LMG isnt 17aa so can be run safely with SD. Im considering running the Max LMG weeks 1-4 and Superdrol for weeks 2-5. Im definitely going to try the SD at 10mg again at first, as the sides were dreadful in week 1 when starting at 20mg for me.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Sides have been noticeably much more mental this time (perhaps you picked up on this whilst reading my log any1.... hehe)

Gonna enjoy the christmas period also, and drink a little more often because I genuinely miss it. I'll stick to diet drinks with vodka though, unlikely to drink loads of beer perhaps the occassional pint.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thats right man. Although I have the fashion show coming up so 4 weeks bulking then 6 weeks ultra cutting so no drinking for me after new year.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

young gun said:


> Thats right man. Although I have the fashion show coming up so 4 weeks bulking then 6 weeks ultra cutting so no drinking for me after new year.


Fashion show??

Have u been confirmed to do it??

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Will do a final weigh in later on today, i estimate about 14 5 to 14 7 . This time with a noticeably smaller amount of fat put on, so about a 3 - 5 lb gain over the last 4 weeks NET (i..e with water weight removed etc), which i can't complain about i suppose.

Will also do a few photos asap.

Nick


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Its definately hormonal bro don't worry about it

Back to normal in no time

Although yeah life sucks right now everyone is stressed as f**k


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

A very depressed day until about 5pm.

My final weigh in was ODD. 14 stone 2. This means I have actually lost weight in the last week. I attribute this to not eating all that much in the last 3 days, so therefore its not actually too bad, its just because there wasn't as much food as there would be normally. So although the figures are lower, i can't be that upset with 200lbs.

I'll be able to reflect better in a couple of weeks, but if thats the final results then probably wasn't worth the time, money, concentration, mood swings and all of that.

However, i'm 4 lbs heavier in 4 weeks (muscle weight), which is quite awesome... so i can hardly be too upset.

Still, its another one of life's experiences and yet again i've learnt a lot.


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

well nick i think it makes alot of difference whatever you gained as i think i saw you almost at the very beggining and then at the very end of your cycle and you looked a lot lot bigger shoulders arms and back compared to when i saw you at the start, it was definately worth it i think if you wanted a bigger look from it.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

OK - an update for the last week

Had real lows but they have finally stopped, which is a relief.

Weight is currently 14 stone 5, and my strength is actually improving. Still eating loads.

did 2 reps of 130kg on the flat bench yesterday which I was pretty happy with, and an explosive legs day the day before

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

This week's update -

again, lows have been an issue and have been pretty useless work wise. its important to note that i'm like this quite a bit of the time.

Lifts are increasing, did 1 rep of 140kg again (with slight spotter help) for bench the other day, and tried twice for the 205kg deadlift, failed both times tho 

Really training for strength and bulk now. Doing sort of 3 to 5 sets for 3 exercises at the gym, aiming for 6-5-4 or lower in sets. For example in my shoulder workout last night, i managed 5-5-3 with 40kg dumbells shoulder press.

Also, i have cut down my pyramid-up way of training:

whereas before for the bench press (for e.g.) i would do:

60kg - 20 reps

80kg - 12 reps

100kg - 3 sets of 6 - 8

120-130kg - just for a maximum lift of 1 or 2 reps

Now, i do this:

20kg (bar) - 30 - 40 reps (light warmup)

60kg - 20 reps (good solid warmup)

3 sets of 120kg - aim for 6-5-4 (realistically get 4 3 2 atm)

then move on to another exercise

This way I think i will hit maximal strength training, which i'm going to give more of a read up on

Anyway, off to do a leg workout now

Nick


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

nice bench


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Not posted in here for a while but here goes:

The week before last was again highly depressed, but finally it has subsided (its just me being a weirdo).

The last week has been great gym wise, i'm back in essex so have been training at the David Lloyd gym in chigwell with poom, really hitting it hard on intensity.

My lifts have been great, so the bulk seems to be working ! i've changed my training style to incorporate low reps as i said in my previous post. So far i've noticed quite a lot of pain in my joints like shoulders, elbows(never felt it here before), but surprisingly not knees.

Lifts to note:

Failed 140kg bench 

5-5-3 on 120kg bench

4-3-1 180kg deadlift

6 reps of 300kg super-declined leg press

6 reps of 54kg dumbell pullovers (refreshing to go to a gym with bigger weights than 40kg !)

6 reps 46kg dumbells incline chest press

Also been doing a bit of sparring/boxing for 10 minutes before the workout with poom.

Merry christmas all, I will be stuffing my face with everything evil in the world tomorrow

Nick


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Try the 5X5 routine Nick, especially good for chest.

Start with a weight you can do easily for the 5x5 - the key is to continually add a little weight each week - think it would be great for your goals.

Just do it for bargbell bench press, and finish with 2 work sets flys and incline db press.

Andy


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

had a back day today

hit 5-3-2 on 180kg deadlift, very happy with that. Almost fainted after the first set of 5. !

I went for a sauna/steam room/swim after and everything was fine, but for some reason when i got into the changing rooms to get changed, my elbow was in so much pain, if i lifted my hand i'd get a sharp shooting pain right up my arm. Pain has stopped now (1 hr later). Hopefully it won't get in the way of my training !

2 scoops whey and 1 scoop dextrose PWO as usual.

Noticed that my belly and love handles have definitely grown over this christmas period, i'm gonna try and add 1 or 2 cardio sessions per week to see if I can keep fat down, but its to be expected whilst bulking and as long as my lifts go up i'm not that bothered about getting fatter.

Nick


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

i think its good if you can be aware of what causes it. A lot of people just think evertbody should work around the way they are feeling'

now you can understand why your missis is so moody at that time of the month<its her hormones> :lol:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Last few weeks update:

Obviously its been christmas, so theres been several ruined days diet wise, and twice i've had to take 3 days off from the gym (which was horribl)

But intensely training, and still eating regularly throughout so I feel as if at least I have kept anabolic whilst also gaining some fat.

My weight has rocketted to 15 stone now, which i'm happy about, nearer my 16 stone target for easter now 

Been taking creatine monohydrate too, which has generally been replaced by all these fancy versions, but i say stick to what we know works - i have no complaints from it and i've put on almost 10 pounds over this holiday season, i'm sure creatine has helped in recovery.

Mentally, all the depressed thoughts have passed, maybe a combination of a change of scene, a great christmas, things going good with my girlfriend, and also hormonal equilibrium.

Had a solid chest session today, comprising of:

Incline dumbell press:

35 reps of 17.5kg dumbells for warmup

15 reps 30kg dumbells for warmup 2

10 reps 42.5kg

8 reps 45kg

Decline dumbell press:

45kg dumbells - 12 reps

50kg dumbells - 8 reps

50kg dumbells - 6 reps

Then onto the cable crossover:

12 reps 30kg each cable

6 reps 45kg each cable

8 reps 35kg each cable, squeezing tight with slow negatives

Bench press:

20kg for 15 reps just as a quick pump set

Pullovers:

50kg dumbell for 12 reps, then 12 pumps from the chest

50kg dumbells 8 then 8 pumps

50kg dumbell 7 then 4 pumps

Took about an hour and felt a huge pump afterwards. Took one EPH25 before and a coffee.

Looking forward to the future, just gonna eat and train hard, not worry about fat until I cut, and aim to get big strength on my lifts. I will probably aim to cut 12 weeks, and really try and get ripped, although I hate cutting with a passion, but wanna look good on the beach this summer

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Great legs workout today,

(bearing in mind my knee injuries)

Warmup:

1 minute set of varying weights on:

leg extensions

hamstring curls

standing calf raises

Squats:

60kgs for 15 reps

80kg for 10 reps

80 kg for 8 reps

ass super low

Upside-down Leg Press:

15 reps 4 plates/side (160kg)

10 reps 5 plates/side (200kg)

8 reps 6 1/2 plates/side (260kg)

6 reps 290kg

20 reps of 120kg

30 reps of 120kg

Hamstring curl:

70kg for 6 reps

100kg for 8 reps

100kg for 8 reps

Seated calf raises:

15 reps 60kg

5 reps 110kg

7 reps 90kg

9 reps 70kg

I was knackered by the end. I don't normally do so many sets but I really hammered them and my legs are hurting lots. 12 sets for hams/quads plus about 6 sets worth on calves.

Took one eph with asprin and coffee before.

Made some tasty rice which i've been eating with my chicken breast today:

2 cups brown rice (uncooked) -> 5 or 6 cups cooked

added 1 desert spoon pesto

1/2 teaspoon chili powder

teaspoon salt

some pepper

big handful of ground cashews and raisins

then just mix it up

Good for carb portions, perhaps a little generous on bad fats due to pesto though.

Weighed in at 15 stone 4 with my clothes on at my gym, which was surprising (a good surprise  ) although fat is evident now.

On target for the 16 stone !

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Trained at empire in bristol today, it was awesome, did 6 reps of decline 125lb dumbell (57kg) - well chuffed !

Nick


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

You're a strong lad Nick, that's an impressive poundage for decline dumbell press.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

cheers andy 

Todays workout was legs, did the following:

Warmup on the hamstring curler, leg extension, nothing major for about 5 minutes.

Upside-down leg press:

3 20kgs each side: 8 reps

4 20kgs and 3 15kgs each side (250kg): 8 reps

4 20kgs and 4 15kgs each side (280kg): 6 reps

--- low reps done now onto high reps for huge amounts of pain ----

3 20kgs each side: 25 reps

3 20kgs each side: 20 reps, 10 second rests in the following groups: 10 reps, 5 reps, 3 reps, 2 reps (and then almost crying) 

Then onto leg extensions:

45 kg for 12 reps

60kg for 10

60kg for 8

hamstring curls:

40kg for 20

75kg for 12

100kg for 8

100kg for 6

Calf raises:

50kg for 15

80kg for 15

80kg for 12

100kg for 6

60 kg for 15

(these were kinda half arsed as i was really knackered...)

Then, as a new addition to my routine, adding 10 minutes low intensity cross trainer at the end, so i did 10 minutes on ~ 45RPM at level 10 on the life fitness X-trainer.

Weight 15 stone 3.

In other news, USPLABS on www.musclesoc.com (CheapUKsupplements.com's forum) have decided to sponsor me, young gun and razg to 195 worth of USP stuff - these 4: http://www.cheapuksupplements.co.uk/search.php?xSearch=usp&x=0&y=0&=Submit - 2 powerfulls, 2 camphibolic, 1 of the c2 and 1 of the cissus, all we have to do is write a daily log).

Nick


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

A sponsored athlete...next month you'll be in FLEX!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

haha

i can see it now, me and ron, chillin out, drinkin our 40s...

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

For the site that i'm doing the trial for, i had to write a full log of nutrition, training, supps and goals. Here it is:

About me/my stats

Body Type: Endomorph

Weight: 210

Height: 5'9"

Age: 21

Measurements: Waist 36", arms 17 1/2" pumped, legs 24 1/2"

Years training: 6 years total, just under 2 years seriously

Lifts to note:

Deadlift 202kgs - 445lbs

bench 140kgs ~ 310lbs

Squat 120kgs ~ 265lbs (i have bad knees ) - leg press ~ 320kgs = 700lbs

Shoulder press dumbells 46kg for 3 reps ~ 100lb dumbells

Decline press dumbells 125lbs for 6 reps

Goals

Currently Bulking

In the short run I have the following goals by Easter time (April) :

Hit 225-230lbs bodyweight without gaining too much fat.

Get my rear delts up to the level of my front/sides for improved posture and get those 'boulder shoulders'. 

Also to get my arms 18" pumped.

Lift Goals by Easter time (April) :

220KG 1 rep-deadlift

150KG 1 rep-bench press (just a belt)

350KG Leg-press

140lb dumbell decline press

110lb (50kg) dumbell shoulder press

Nutrition

I aim for 7 - 8 'meals' per day. I say 'meal' here because i'm including the pre and PWO food here as meals. Realistically I eat 4000 - 4500 cals per day, with approx 300 grams protein, 500 grams carbs, 125 grams fats. I'm very consistent in my food and pretty religiously eat every 2 - 2 1/2 hours, and almost every day is the following:

Meal 1 - Morning shake:

1 1/2 scoops dymatize elite whey, 1 banana, 1 tablespoon peanut butter, 3/4 pint of skimmed milk, 100 grams oats, 1 egg whole, 5 egg whites blended.

Meals 2,3:

150 grams lean white meat (normally chicken or turkey) with approx 150 grams (cooked weight) of brown rice with cashews (raw) and raisins, sometimes with some pesto.

Meal 4: Pre-workout:

Either a 1/2 portion of the above, or oats with 1 1/2 scoops whey, 6 egg whites in the blender.

Meal 5: Post-Workout:

2 scoops of whey, 1 egg whole, 5 whites with 3/4 scoop of dextrose.

Meal 6,7 (Meal 6 is normally 1 hr after PWO):

Meal like meals 2,3, or 100 grams noodles with 2 or 3 cans of tuna (130 grams/can), normally split in half. Sometimes I may substitute this meal for 2 slices of wholemeal bread with peanut butter, or for 2 wholemeal pitta breads with low-fat humus, or 10 eggs (2 yolks 8 whites) on 2 wholemeal toast slices - this is normally a relaxing part of the day in front of the TV/PC etc.

Meal 8 (before bed):

1 1/2 scoops dymatize elite whey, 1 1/2 tablespoon peanut butter, 1 pint of skimmed milk, 1 egg whole, 5 egg whites blended.

Points to note:

All bread, rice etc is the wholemeal alternative. Peanut butter used is all natural and 98% peanuts. Milk is always skimmed. Eggs are lion-quality and are normally consumed raw unless in meals 6,7. I occassionally eat out, but when I do its nothing too bad, like Nandos (half chicken, chips () and corn). This would normally mean replacing 2 meals, but having a protein flapjack bar within that period too.

Snacks:

If i do snack, then it is with Chemical Nutrition Pro-flapjack bars (cherry and almond flavour), or the odd teaspoon or two of peanut butter.

Exercise/Training

I currently train between 5 and 6 days per week for weights, with 10 minutes cardio after each workout on fairly low intensity (HR about 130 - 140 BPM) - although have to admit i have only JUST started that cardio, and haven't been doing any at all. Normally the weight training takes 1 hr 15 mins.

Training split is not 100% tight, because I base it on DOMS pains but also sometimes tying in workouts with my training buddies. Here is a TYPICAL week though:

Monday: Chest

Tuesday: Back

Wednesday: Off

Thursday: Arms

Friday: Legs

Saturday: Shoulders

Sunday: Off, or not.

I do not encorporate a strict AB schedule, perhaps I should, but scatter doing some ab work in 2 of the training days.

Typical Workouts: ( I train in 2 gyms, one has dumbells in KGs up to 40kg, 1 has dumbells in lbs up to 170lb)

Chest:

Bench Press:

60KG for 25 reps (warmup)

80KG for 12 reps (2nd warmup)

120KG for 3 sets, normally 5-4-3 or thereabouts

Decline Press:

(depending on what gym I train at, the main gym only goes up to 40kg dumbells , but the following is for the other gym)

100lb dumbells for 10 reps

125lb dumbells for 3 sets, 6-5-4

Cable Crossover (lying):

approx 35kg each arm for 6 - 8 reps, for 4 sets

Incline press:

3 sets, aiming for 6-5-4, normally 100lb dumbells

Incline flies:

3 sets, very slow and trying to keep strict form, normally about 45lbs.

Back:

Deadlift:

60KG for 12 reps (warmup 1)

100KG for 12 reps (warmup 2)

-i then usually put knee supports, gloves, straps and belt on (!)

180KG for 3 sets, aiming for 6-5-4, normally approx 5-4-3 but gaining

Dumbell Row:

50lb for 20 reps for warmup

3 sets of 100lb for 8-7-6 reps each arm

Bent over row:

60KG for 12 reps

100KG for 3 sets, aiming 6-5-4

Lateral pulldowns ( in front of head):

60kg for 15 reps

100kg for 3 sets aiming 6-5-4, normally spotted to get final part of pull

Seated row:

60kg for about 15 reps, 2 sets.

Arms:

Standing Dumbell Bicep curl (reps account for each arm):

15 kg for 10 reps

25 kg for 3 sets, aiming for 6-5-4

If i'm feeling strong, 27.5kg for the above

Tricep pushdowns (with rope or V shape clip):

40kg warmup for 20 reps

80kg (full stack at gym) for 12-10-10-8

Z-bar curls:

either 21s with 10kg each side (30kg total) for 3 sets (3rd set drop to 25kg total)

or 20kg each side plus 2.5 bolts (55kg total) for 3 sets 8-7-6

Skullcrushers (tricep extension laying on bench):

55kg dumbell for 3 sets: 6-5-4

Hammer curls (standing dumbells):

2 quick sets, high reps, normally 15 kg dumbells for approx 12 - 15 reps.

Legs:

Warmup:

1 minute set of varying weights on:

leg extensions

hamstring curls

standing calf raises

Squats:

60kgs for 15 reps

80kg for 10 reps

80 kg for 8 reps

ass super low

Upside-down Leg Press:

15 reps 4 plates/side (160kg)

10 reps 5 plates/side (200kg)

8 reps 6 1/2 plates/side (260kg)

6 reps 290kg

20 reps of 120kg

30 reps of 120kg

Hamstring curl:

70kg for 6 reps

100kg for 8 reps

100kg for 8 reps

Seated calf raises:

15 reps 60kg

5 reps 110kg

7 reps 90kg

9 reps 70kg

Shoulders:

Seated Dumbell press:

20kg for 20 reps warmup

40kg for 3 sets, 6-5-4

Side lateral raises:

10kg dumbell for 4 sets, approx 10-9-8-6

Barbell behind the head press:

3 sets for approx 60kg for 6-5-4

Standing Military Press:

40kg for 15 reps (warmup)

55kg - 60kg for 3 sets: approx 6-5-4

Lying Side lateral or one-arm cross cable laterals:

4 sets of approx 8-7-6-6, 20kg weight or 10kg dumbells for respective exercises

Supplements

Supps:

Dymatize Elite whey (approx 4 - 6 scoops/day)

Multivitamin (2 in morniing, 1 before bed)

flax seed oil (2 grams morning, 2 grams night)

cod liver oil (1.2 grams morning, 1.2 grams night)

EPA (2 grams morning, 2 grams night)

Glucosamine (1 gram morning, 1 gram night)

Vit C (1 gram morning, 1 gram night)

Creatine (5 grams in morning MRP shake, 5 grams in PWO shake)

St John's Wort (680mg in the morning)

Products used in the past/occassionally:

Ephedrine in the form of ECA (EPH25+)

Dymatize ignite

ON Whey, MetRx Whey, All-the-whey Whey, Dymatize MegaMilk, All-The-Whey milk protein isolate, Holland and barrett whey

Creatine monohydrate/ CEE

Avant Labs Sesathin

Taurine

red rice yeast

milk thistle

hawthorn berry

coq10

vitamin B complex

B5(panto acid)

saw palmetto

Ergopharm Psychotropin

Citrulline malate

I keep a log on the website that I moderate for, here: http://musclechat.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=3020

I update it every few days. I normally post mental and physical sides.

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

weighed in at 15 1/2 stone today ! madness

definitely not happy with my fat amount but i'm NOT gonna let that stop me from gaining. I did 6 - 5 - 4 on 120kg bench yesterday (highest ever...), also did 6 reps of 310kg leg press today (PB)

Nick


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Excellent progress Nick, I use very similar rep range to you.


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

nick500 said:


> weighed in at 15 1/2 stone today ! madness
> 
> definitely not happy with my fat amount but i'm NOT gonna let that stop me from gaining. I did 6 - 5 - 4 on 120kg bench yesterday (highest ever...), also did 6 reps of 310kg leg press today (PB)
> 
> Nick


yeah its good you can do that and ignore the fat, as you say i think that holds alot of people back, , very impressive weight as this time last year you were about 13 stone ? go go intenso.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

just got back from a real pussy 30 minutes bicep/tricep workout (got an exam tomorrow so it was just to kill some time away from revising...)

i know I wont get any doms tomorrow i didn't have the aggression or anything to really push it. Been feeling ill in the last few days and not slept right either.

BUT - a good thing - had my arms measured today, the right one 18 " and left one just over 17 1/2 !!! this means i've reached one of my goals i set myself for easter, getting 18".

Feeling mighty fat though, weight still hovering around 15 5

Nick


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Big guns! Got any pics for us?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

lol... ok you asked for it!

Nick


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

You want to seek medical help....looks like you have a huge basketball stuck under there!

Thats a big arm!


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

looking big mate, if you keep it up you might burst! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

good goin nick,soon be hittin 20"


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

oo i think a good couple years for that!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Just got back from the gym, I attempted a bench personal best (not done one for 2 months)

i succeeded...

first i did 2 reps of 142

then i went for the 145, and nailed it !

made up !

i was wearing a belt because my back hurts from a recent workout, no gloves/chalk or anything else.

just thought i'd brag about that !!

Nick


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

nice one nick,,,not a bad bench to be braggin about,


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

your doing good mate & your arm looks masive...well done lad


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Nick, good luck on Monday with the new stack!


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

What stack?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

me, young gun, razg and dubhglais are sponsored testers for USPLabs,

will be running:

2 x PowerFULL,

1 x Cissus RX,

1 x Camphibolic and

1 x C2.

Dosage:

Morning 15 minutes before eating

2-c2/1 cAMPH

3 PowerFULL

2 cissus

30 minutes pre-training

2 c2/1cAMPH

4 PowerFULL

2 cissus

Before bed

2 cAMPH

3 PowerFULL

1 cissus

per day

Nick


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh yeah, I forgot about your new sponsorship deal!


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

Some heavy ass weight there Nick 8) next yr we expect to to be competing in the World's Stronges Man competition  

Good luck bro :wink:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

thx totti


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

*SET A NEW DEADLIFT RECORD!*

2 records in 1 week ! Wahey bulking

205kg 1 rep deadlift without a spotter today, 145kg bench with a spotter the other day !

Really noticing the fat now though in the bulk  not liking it. Have to keep telling myself that it doesn't matter, but i'm growing out of everything, tshirts, trousers, my suit, all my pants ffs

Nick


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

Nick dont the palms of ur hand hurt when you deadlift? Mine get so bad after a set my hand feels numb for like 45 seconds :shock:


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

bloody hell nick.....the incredible growing man


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

totti said:


> Nick dont the palms of ur hand hurt when you deadlift? Mine get so bad after a set my hand feels numb for like 45 seconds :shock:


they would, but i wear straps when lifting big


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

I posted this in another thread but thought i'd update:

i've just completed by bulk, i got up to 15 stone 10. I will be trying to rip up now, i wont be using any gear or substantial fat burning drugs though. At the moment, i've cut total carbs, i've given up any milk related products (apart from 1 scoop whey and 1 natural yoghurt per day) and peanut butter, and trying to eat a lot of vegetables where before I hardly eat any.

Since doing this, i've shed 10lbs (!!) in under 2 weeks. All the bloat and water that I was holding from all this whey and milk related products has just shed itself and I feel a lot more comfortable existing... (lol).

i'm attributing 2 or 3 of the lbs lost for just sheer reduction in food in my belly, maybe 3 or 4 of the lbs for water, and 2lbs of fat (ok, and perhaps a slight bit of muscle... boohoo.)


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Sorry for lack of posts

Been doing lots of cardio and cut down on the weights quite a lot. Uni is on its final strait now and have been spending about 6-10 hours a day at least working solid to get stuff done.

New diet is very expensive ! but i love the food and its so tasty 

cardio has been pretty successful, got quite a bit of knee pain last week though which meant i've switched to cross trainer for a while. Will be trying to get onto the runner asap though.

Been REALLY tired, i suppose its a collection of:

(a) cutting down total food

( B) coming off the USPLabs stack

© more cardio exercise

(d) more brain work (university work...)

But life's good, i was so stressed and have been for months and now I feel that taking a step back from certain aspects of the bodybuilding lifestyle was the best thing I could have done, and am much more optimistic now.

Oh, i tried to deadlift 210kg and failed yesterday... i spose its stupid trying that given i'm cutting anyway..

Training 'cardio, calves and forearms' today.. weird huh !


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you`ll soon be pinch gripping a couple of 20`s and burning your hand wraps :wink:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

mad training session today....

leg pressed 180kg for 25 reps which i was quite proud of (after about 5 sets leading up to 260kg for 4 reps), then did leg extension and calves.

then jumped on the bike and did 25km.

nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Not too much time to post these days !

University work is going good, better than ever actually. I have decided to take on board PSCARB's diet that he posted up (timed carbs).

Yesterday it was flawless, i had:

meal 1: 4 whole eggs, 50 grams oats in 100ml soy milk, all my supplements including 2 grams each of EPA, Cod liver, and Flax

meal 2: 250 grams chicken breast with olive oil

meal 3: same as above

meal 4: same as above

PWO shake - 20 grams dextrose, 25 grams oats, 2 scoops of whey protein in water

meal 5: 240 grams of salmon fillet, fried with olive oil, with a touch of lemongrass seasoning on it

meal 6: 1 heaped scoop of egg white/soy protein blend in water + all my supplements including 2 grams each of EPA, Cod liver, and Flax

I would label that my 'low carb day'.

Today, will be a 'very low carb day'.

It will be the same as the above, minus the oats in the morning with soy milk.

Weight currently 14 stone 12, (208lbs), and the cut is definitely working well. Noticeable reduction of my 'gut' and can see definition coming out all over the place. However theres a LONG WAY to go. Still probably holding in the region of 18%-19% bodyfat, and my aim is 10%. I'm allowing another 3 months or so on this diet before the after-degree finishes-crazy-binge and holiday.

Will keep you updated !


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Put in a crazy order of supplements last night, a lot of :

whey protein isolate

normal whey protein

egg white powder

dextrose

EAA powder

BCAA powder

bring on the cut and correct supplementation !



Nick


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good stuff buddy bring on the crazy binge uni finishing ahhh alcohol


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Also bought 2 x Extreme MRP today. Had a nice chat with doug, good guy.

Diet today was:

meal 1: 4 eggs

meal 2: 1 danacol cholesterol-lowering yoghurt drink, 250 grams chicken breast with olive oil

meal 3: 1 scoop of egg white/soy powder with 1/2 scoop whey in water

meal 4: 1 tin tuna, 3 egg whites, 60 grams (drained) sweetcorn

meal 5: same as 4

=> 4 hour gap but supped on 10 grams of bcaas on constant intervals

meal 6: 350 grams of turkey breast and a large onion, garlic and coriander seasoning.

First very low carb day (<35 grams of carbs). Felt real hunger pangs, but made sure that I didn't give in and have carbs.

Tomorrow will be a low day, i.e. 50 grams of oats in the morning. I will have the same post workout too. (so roughly 65 grams total carbs for the day from oats + about 20 - 30 from fibrous sources + unavoidable carbs in meat,whey etc.)

Will be training tomorrow quite hardcore, probably abs (if lower back isn't sore any more), forearms, triceps biceps, followed by 30 - 40 minutes cardio.

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Update:

Cutting is commencing along nicely. Currently 14 stone 9 or 10, so 15/16 lbs down from final bulk weight 6 weeks ago.

Slowly does it, but seeing the fat drop. I know that it will take a very long time to see me get the results I want, but i'm gonna try my hardest to stick to it.

Diet and supplementation listed here: http://www.musclechat.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=5084

Carb cycling is a bit of a killer, i get lethargic often

more updates soon hopefully

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

At the end of my 3 days of very low -> low -> very low period, when waking up I feel much smaller in the mid section, water seems to have dropped (glycogen depletion).

Had a carby meal this morning and struggled to finish it! It was only a large bowl of cereal/oats. Looks like my apetite is dropping hugely (a good thing, my apetite is normally unstoppable), so i'm successfully hitting around 500 below maintenance every day.

Still feel like i'm really fat, but I'm looking forward to 8 weeks time to see the results. Enjoying the timed-carbs diet too, very easy to follow and suits my taste buds.

Nick


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> hitting around 500 below maintenance every day.


good stuff dude 8)

[email protected]


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

thx cal


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

What weight are you looking at going down to, or are you going to go by what you see in the mirror?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Purely a mirror image, but i suspect my target weight in my current mind frame is around 13 stones... (god... that seems sickening light ;/)

13 stone at 10% would be great for me,

about 18 months ago i was 11 1/2 stone at around the 11/12% mark, and really looked in great shape - so i've put on a lot of muscle in the last year and if it means a net of about 20 lbs lbm in this last 18 months period, i can't complain with that too much. 

Nick


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

The day when I'm heavier than you is gona be a fu**ing nightmare isn't it.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

yes, the day i cry


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

OK... its been a very long time since i last posted.

A lot of stuff has happened in that time - primarily finishing off my degree (which resulted in a 2-1 upper second which i'm really happy about), broke up with my girlfriend and also spent 3 weeks in post-exam mayhem, eating my heart out and getting pissed.

Before all of that I was on a strict carb cycling diet which went well but was a bit unsustainable, particularly because of the huge hours I was working for the degree and stuff. I went from 15 stone 11 to 14 stone 6 over the 8 weeks which was a nice slow cut, however a fair bit has been put back on from the amount of been eating and not dieting in the past 3 weeks so currently around 14 stone 10.

Plans now are to train and eat my way (under maintenance) to a good low bodyfat that i'm happy with, which I think will be possible as I have a 14 week work contract in bristol that will allow a strict routine to be followed.

I'm planning to bring up my lagging bodyparts, namely my rear delts, abs and obliques, calves and legs, to really try and bring out what I have and have a more rounded physique. I really want to shed the fat around the back of my legs, my ass, and my belly, and then at that low bodyfat I want to see what I have and then have a long term gameplan as to what I want to do next.

Supplements wise, i'm using ON (optimum nutrition) chocolate whey at the moment, powdered BCAAs and EAAs for around training time and first thing in the morning, glucosamine and MSM for joints, Soy Lecithin, cod liver oil and evening primrose oil for EFAs, Hoodia Gordonii for apetite suppression. I've stopped ECA and am trying to give up caffeine, apart from pre-workout. CEE 3 grams/day. I'm also trying to wean myself off a huge diet-coke caffeine/aspartame addiction i've picked up. Gonna try and eat more tuna and fresh fish, and won't be doing zero carbs, but continuing to eat good quality foods.

Currently the Protein sources i'm having are mostly:

eggs

chicken

tuna

carb options pasta (28grams/100!)

powder

Carbs:

carb options pasta

cous-cous

brown rice

brown bread

fats:

natural PB

fish oils

olive oil

oil in the fish i eat

Not going to aim for a strict diet but planning to split protein every 2 - 2 1/2 hours from wake until sleep. Before bed, 1 tablespoon PB with 1 1/2 scoops whey in soy milk. PWO, 2 scoops whey, 25 grams dextrose or oats, with water.

Minimising carbs but sticking to around 100 per day, with a high carb day every now and again (3 or 4 days or so) to keep the metabolism guessing. I'm also not planning to be entirely T-total, as I think i've shown elements of social dysfunction, obsessiveness and all that when i go entirely T-total, its important to strike a balance between areas of your life. Although bodybuilding and weights and the whole lifestyle is extremely important to me, to keep a constant mental state I really have to go out and get pissed with my mates now and again. Also, kinda need to get my act together with the ladies and that rarely goes without drink 

So, i'm back with a vengence and am looking forward to the next 3 months of hardcore eating and training, and getting everything back on form.

Nick


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

brilliant update nick, best of luck in reaching your goals!

i'm spoken for and sometimes i think it must be easier to follow a "bodybuilding lifestyle" if you're single, what with that you won't feel like an obsessed dickhead since you won't have to tell you're gf that you can't do that cos you've not been to the gym today yet, or that you need to have another two meals so don't really think you can meet up with her that day!

i suppose you're right that on the other side of the coin, if you're single, you'll obviously want to meet birds and that = drink, which ain't the best for your eating plans.

ho hum. what a dillemma 

best of luck chief!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks a lot mate,

I think at the moment it will be easier to follow the 'bodybuilder lifestyle' as you say and to be honest my girlfriend was really cool about the whole thing most of the time, however much she hated it deep inside.

Trained yesterday, and did my neck in! DISASTER! It was whilst I was doing standing bicep curls, i had to lay on the floor in my room for 3 hours whilst the pain subsided but its still there.

So what was supposed to be my 'week back' has kind of been halted AGAIN. Real shame, i suppose I shouldnt be going super heavy on the first days back, i was kinda taking the piss with some of the weight last night, doing 75kg straight dumbell curls and putting a lot of strain on the neck.

live and learn

Nick


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

75kg dumbbell curls? Can ronnie even do that :S


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

not dumbell, i meant straight bar


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if you can resist the temptation i think you should stay natural-(i dont count superdrol-lol)

you ve got the size already :wink:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Training has been really consistent but i've just been really really hungry ALL the time. I suck at trying to eat below maintenance.

Got a personal training session tomorrow at 630 to go through core training, do caliper bodyfat, and bring up my lagging bodyparts (or at least point out what i'm doing wrong).

Playing squash often too, which is nice.

Carbs about 150grams/day atm.

Nick


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

How longs the cut been going for Nick?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Forever.

To be honest, i've not been strict for 6 weeks now and am happy to train, eat well but not super low of carbs, and in honesty around maintenance.

Not a true bodybuilding stance on the whole diet thing but still >300 grams protein per day ~ 150 grams carbs, ~60 - 70 grams fats.

I feel like i've not lost size which is great, but hate my love handles. Unfortunately i'm not happy to do super low carb at the moment, the weather is too nice, i've got a job and need my energy. Also, now that i've finished uni i'm looking at the long game more than these short bursts of cut/bulk, so at the moment i'm happy where i am. I'll be strict again one day.

In other news, i'm applying for a second degree (1 year masters) in the following:

MSc: Nutrition, Physical Activity & Public Health

The Department of Exercise and Health Sciences is building on its existing MSc in Exercise and Health Science by introducing a complementary MSc degree programme in Nutrition, Physical Activity and Public Health The programme provides a multiple focus for preventing and treating diseases such as obesity, coronary heart disease, type 2 diabetes and cancer in public health settings. We have shown that a considerable demand exists for multi-skilled professionals and researchers with specific expertise in both public health nutrition and physical activity. This MSc programme will equip you with this expertise, as well as providing a unique multi-disciplinary insight into energy balance, metabolism and related diseases. It is specifically designed for health professionals such as dietitians, physical activity specialists, nurses, physiotherapists and occupational therapists who wish to advance themselves in the important area of lifestyle-related disease treatment and prevention. It is also suitable for recently qualified graduates seeking to develop a career in this area. Please note : the course does not qualify you to become a Registered Dietitian working within the NHS.

The programme has been compiled after discussions involving the Nutrition Society, British Nutrition Foundation, Public Health Nutritionists, the Association for the Study of Obesity, World Health Organisation and the Task Force on Obesity. There is a clear consensus that new professional and scientific needs are emerging. This programme is one of the first to recognise this need and as such will contribute substantially towards higher level qualifications in this emerging field.

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Decided not to do the masters, it seems that its a nutrition course based around public health more than sports performance which is what interests me.

Just a quick post to say that i measure the top of my leg whilst sitting yesterday, 26in on the right, 25in on the left. Very happy with that 

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh, i should add that my personal training session was really good, i now have a 'core stability day', and before you laugh, its really good, got my abs in so much pain the next day, and just forces me to include good quality stability and ab work in my routine now.

Calipers measured 12.1%, handheld electrical impedence 19.5%. This was purely upper body so i'll estimate my average bodyfat is around 16.

Nick


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

BF of 16 is pretty impressive. What's the goal


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, I agree. You've got some good size, low BF all natural (I think it's fair not to count the Superdrol) .

Goes to show what a good diet and routine will do for you if you have the motivation to stick with it.

It'd be good to see you stay natural. but if you did do a cycle, I'm sure you'd explode in size!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Cheers guys,

My body DOESN'T WANT TO BE lean. It wants to be a big fat muscle f**k.



Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Was telling my mate what I ate today and thought i'd share it:

hmm i had a MRP (meal replacement) shake at 9am, then 1 1/2 scoops whey at 1130am, beans, 2 eggs, 1 large chicken breast at lunch, 1 1/2 scoops whey at 330pm, huge bowl of muesli, 1/2 scoop protein then 2 spoons of bcaas before gym, 2 scoops protein after gym, then 2 large chicken breasts before pub, then 2 large chicken breasts after pub

+ 1 apricot, large portion of raisins, 2 glasses of grapefruit juice

-- too much reliance on powders today.


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Alot of reliance on powders, but at the same time you had four chicken breasts - that's at least 100 grams of fresh meat protein, and equates (generally) to one pack of chicken breasts, which costs £4-5 quid.

I'm aiming for 150 grams of "fresh" protein a day - anything above that (for me) becomes a bit too costly.

Hope you keep up your journal Nick, your logs are always interesting!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Lonsdale said:


> Alot of reliance on powders, but at the same time you had four chicken breasts - that's at least 100 grams of fresh meat protein, and equates (generally) to one pack of chicken breasts, which costs £4-5 quid.
> 
> I'm aiming for 150 grams of "fresh" protein a day - anything above that (for me) becomes a bit too costly.
> 
> Hope you keep up your journal Nick, your logs are always interesting!


5 chicken breasts actually !!

cheers lonsdale


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Life's been pretty cool recently, training hard and all that. More of a maintenance thing going on than any specific fat loss/muscle gain thing, although I really feel like my lifts on legs are going up , and I actually squatted a PB for me at MuscleWorks in Bethnal green (amazing gym, please go if you live in London), for 7 arse to the floor squats of 120, which for me is great.

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Double post here:

- My lower traps are very undeveloped vs my upper traps

- My shoulders are far too small and soft vs my chest, lower back etc

- The above two problems mean my posture is s**t

- My V shape suffers because of the above problems and I hold some fat around the love handles etc

Bodyfat measured ~ 12 on the calipers and 18 on the electronic impedence, go figure, i'm about 15 - 16 % then. Blood pressure was fine.

So gonna work hardcore on high elbow back work, bent rows etc, really try and bring up the lagging parts. Might do high volume training for a few weeks to see how everything responds.

-------

Went to LA Gym in Easton/Lawrence Hill Bristol today. Scabby as hell, but had a good workout. Really old school with bench and machines EVERYWHERE... I think with a good crowd it could be a good gym, but there weren't too many people spotting. Dumbells to 120lbs, but didn't even look like the ones >90 had been used for a while (until today with me ...  ).

Had a pose in the mirrors there, vascularity up, looking full and hard, was good to see.

Nick


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

It's incredible isn't it how the bf readings could be so different. From your last pictures I can't believe it is as high as 18.

So the search for the ideal gym continues - it's like Nick's Grand Tour.120lb dumbbells is a good sign though I reckon


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Just over a month since my last post.

Apologies to everyone on the board really, i've been a lot quiter, but I have excuses!!!

- Been partying hard and not been seeing the light of day all that much

- Been working full time

- Just quit that job and now have set up my own business, and the admin is pretty hardcore !

- I'm a lazy bum

So apologies for that.

Life's good, as I said above I have finally set myself up as a Sole Trader doing Computer repair and networking.

Training wise, its been interesting. Firstly, I had an operation to remove a lump in my chest (nothing too bad, i'm recovered) which knocked me out of training for about 2 weeks. I lost about 1/2 a stone, but people have commented on that i'm looking more ripped.

I have started eating up again, and without counting I am guessing that i'm eating along the lines of about 3750 - 4250 calories a day currently. I am also training like a madman with my new regular training partner Simon, who is awesome and been having spot on training sessions the whole time with him.

Went to Empire gym in Bristol today, where I trained legs, got 4 deep reps out of 8 plates each side (320kg + machine) leg press, and I know when I wake up tomorrow its really gonna hurt !! 

Lots of my buddies from the gym have returned to Bristol now (they are mostly students so have come back after the holidays) so promises to be a decent year with a hardcore group of serious people to train with. I'm gonna try and make the effort to get around the country a bit to go to shows and also to visit other gyms.

Also considering a chest wax... hahah

Andy Peacock from Sports Oxyshot [http://www.puralife.co.uk/] contacted me and he is sponsoring me to do a logged trial of sports oxyshot for a month. This should start in a couple of weeks.

Will aim to write in here more,

Nick


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Hahaha

Only a true bodybuilder would ever use the adjective "hardcore" to describe admin.

Great to hear the training is going so well - those squats are mightily impressive - even hardcore mate


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Squatty said:


> squats are mightily impressive


Cheers, they would be impressive if they were squats, unfortunately just leg presses though !!



Nick


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Oops.Never mind - still impressive leg pressing. I always repeatedly break wind when I leg press, do you?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah i definitely fart a lot on leg press... lol

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

No problems with first time.

(PM me more info)


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

This is my current meal plan:

10am: 2 scoops Extreme MRP, 1 scoop whey, 1 tablespoon peanut butter, 1/2 pint soy milk, 50 grams oats, 1 litre water

12.30, 3pm, 5pm: 200 grams chicken, 200 grams cous-cous, 10 grams olive oil, 75 grams nuts, with garlic, mange-tout, peppers, onions

OR

High protein pasta with lean steak mince, onions, mushrooms, peppers, mange tout, blended tomato, garlic (basically home made bolognese)

TRAIN AT 6 UNTIL 715

715: 2 scoops whey protein with 1 scoop dextrose

8: another portion of the above pasta or cous cous meal, or another MRP

10: Nuts or a small portion of the above, or peanut butter on toast (natural), maybe add in a small amount of protein, or high quality muesli...

1 (before bed): 1/2 pint soy or dairy skimmed milk, 2 chicken breasts, 2 whole eggs with 4 egg whites

All in i'm eating about 4000 - 4500 calories, roughly 350 - 400 grams protein, 500 - 600 grams carbs, 100 - 125 grams fats.

Bearing in mind i'm going for MASS and that all this food is clean, low GI, and high quality - does anybody have any comments.

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

This is the current split me and Simon are aiming to follow. Will be training around 6pm on each of the days.

Monday: Back

Tuesday: Off

Wednesday: Shoulders/Biceps

Thursday: Legs

Friday: Off

Saturday: Chest/Triceps

Sunday: Core/Calves/Cardio


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Just got back from a monster chest workout, fueled by smelling salts (eucalyptus and ammonia...) - got a personal best on the best of 147kg!!!

It's taken almost 9 months to beat my 145kg previously (but not been training for strength until the last 3 weeks so thats to be expected)

very happy

Nick


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

are you gonna try a pb again soon with maybe 0.5-1kg more?

i think you should 8)

oh and good one dude.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

147kg... blimey!!

I got some work to do!!!!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

150kg bench (personal record) and best photos ever taken today ! Will post up soon.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well done dude,but i`d be surprised if you werent PB`ing every workout at the mo


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Day 33:

New pictures:





Benched 150kg today and then got 8,8 on 120kg, both personal best records 

Weight strangely still only 14 stone 12, and isn't increasing :$

Nick


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Looking huge mate, very thick!

That side most muscular is superb, awesome look!

Congrats on breaking the 150 barrier


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Day 52:

happy days ! just got back from the gym where i benched a good rep of 160kg. i was really really fired up for it, took a load of ammonia/eucalyptus beforehand and really just nailed it. had an idiot spotter but it all went ok.



unfortunately no action pictures, i really should have videod it because my mate was nearby.

mood was awful in the morning but then picked up nearer gym time.



this is a personal record i've wanted to get for a very very long time, and if it doesn't progress more through the cycle then i dont care at all. but, i have a feeling these last 20 days are still going to be good 

Nick


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

What's the ammonia/eucalyptus for?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Gonna be doing a little log here in case any1s interested.

Started my cut today (with a view to reverting back to non-cut if i do marco's routine)

today:

supps:

160mg supralip (fenofibrates)/day

2 ephedrine, 200mg asprin, 300mg caffeine

10g creatine micronised mono

ON whey

Extreme MRP

food:

meal 1: -6 whites, 1 whole egg, large bowl of muesli in skimmed with banana

meal 2: 250 grams steak, 2 onions, 1/4 broccolli, 1 clove garlic, coriander

meal 3: banana, Extreme MRP, 40 gram nut/seed mix

meal 4: PWO shake, 2 scoops whey, 1/2 scoop dex

meal 5: cous cous, 4 egg whites, pumpkin seeds with 250g turkey breast

meal 6: 1 whole egg, 3 whites, 250 g turkey, little bit of olive oil + coriander

just had meal 6, and feel really really hungry. the above diet is calorifically about 50% of what i've been doing up until now for the last 4 months...

drank about 8litres of water too.

training:

10 minutes high intensity x trainer

50 minute core/abs workout without much break. sweating throughout and ephedrine (ECA) obviously made my HR high throughout.

very happy with the first day, no cheat at all !

Nick

----

Feb 6, 2007 at 8:15 AM

few days in now,

have kept religiously to my diet, had a stupidly hardcore night out on saturday but behaved myself with no alcohol involved 

haven't found it too hard to stick to the diet so far, and although my strength seems to have dropped, i feel like i have already noticed reductions around the waistband. I think its fair to say my water has dropped from the lowered carbohydrates and bit of cardio i'm doing.

I was worried that the use of fibrates would boost my apetite (one of the side-effects) but it hasn't seemed to do that. However my thirst has massively increased, and drinking about 8 - 10 litres of water/day.

i've dropped from 15 6 to 15 2 too.

I did a chest day yesterday and was disappointingly weak, managed 1 rep on bench at 130kg and struggled 8 on 40kg incline... in comparison i could normally do about 150kg bench and 12 - 14 on incline.

eating lots of veggies and made an excellent soup yesterday, heres the recipe:

1 whole chilli

2 cloves garlic

2 red onions

1/8th broccoli

20 mange tout

fresh basil

coriander

corn

6 egg whites

500 grams turkey

150 grams egg noodle

bit of salt + pepper

litre of water

2 chicken stock cubes

was 3 meals worth, very filling and very very tasty ! calorifically sound at about 450 cal/portion too !

Cardio, gonna be doing 2 boxing sessions per week (i really fear i'm gonna be super unfit at least for the first few sessions), probably popping an eca before each session and thats it for the week.

on top of that, adding 15 - 20 minutes x-trainer/cycle/row after each workout, doing varied HIT stuff.

Any comments always appreciated,

Nick

---

on Feb 7, 2007 at 2:27 PM

ate quite a fair bit today, but went to gym at 915 for about 40 minutes of 3min/1min skipping (3 mins skipping, 1 min rest) alla boxing training.

boxing training tomorrow and probably no time to train friday due to interview for a job in london, back on in saturday night weights wise !

---

Feb 15th:

OK so i've been ill for about a week now, and been eating quite a lot of s**t and not sleeping too good.

went to gym today and nailed bench 140kg for 5 reps , then 162.5 for 1! really shocked me and i'm well happy. No stimulants or anything, just a bit of coffee before hand. Lots of smelling salts, and a belt. Using powerlifting style arched back.

woohoo!

weight 14 10 down from 15 5

Nick


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

You really got your weight down! So I take it your doing a cut?

Nice bench!

How many whey scoops you getting per day nowadays? I remember last year you were doing about 4-4.5 scopps!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

hey yes cutting indeed.

started a new full time job alongside my business, plus boxing training twice a week ! i'm sure a bit of my muscle is being catabolised but the fat is dropping off niicely !

currently 14 9, and i've become an expert at skipping boxing style 

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Apologies for not being online much these days.

Started a new job, 830 - 6pm. Musclechat is blocked there for some reason. Tiscali has ****ed us over and we are now banned from 6 - 11pm (for over-downloading... s**t) - and i'm usually in bed just after 11 so don't have time.

Hopefully they will remove our ban v soon and i'll be able to contribute a lot more.

hope everybody is good

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Tiscali have finally removed the ban and i can post here again, so will try and be a bit more regular !

Currently on some good 'supplements' and training/diet are all but spot on. weight 15 stone, too fat (as usual) - juggling work and bodybuilding is hard, i can't be as dedicated as i would like to be any more. but a good balance has been struck.

new pics up soon.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thought come back from the dead and post what i have on another site:

So... i gave up bodybuilding. I never thought i'd do it, but i put to bed a hobby, a good friend that was always there for me and an obsession.

i used to say obsession is just what lazy people call dedication - but for me it was a double edged sword -

on the one hand bodybuilding gave me the confidence to relieve anxiety i'd felt for a long time, to be happy in what you look like and to be strong, without weakness in my knees like i'd had for many years, and to finally feel at least not entirely sickened by myself...

on the other, it fed a body dysmorphic state of mind that eventually led me to go far too far in the obsession - i was eating 8 times a day without the possibility of eating 'off plan', was taking all sorts of supplements and powders, was totally obsessed with minor imperfections in myself and the lifts I was getting.

I achieved some good things... i went from 13.5 stone chubby to 11.5 stone lean, then back up to 16 stone and muscled up. In that time saw some crazy changes in my lifestyle, my attitude... but deep down was still unhappy.

i never thought i would stop doing it and always feared that there was no way out. i was always chasing a slight high from the training that never was enough and knew that without resorting to some serious drug use was i going to be able to sustain and build any more than i had done so far.

so this post really is to say - i loved bodybuilding, but be careful when an obsession becomes your life... i still think its one of the sports in the world that requires total dedication both mentally and physically, but for me fed a covered-up veneer to depression that i've only really been able to start dealing with by stopping.

i got some record lifts - 162.5kg bench press, 222.5kg deadlift, and some impressive pictures.

i haven't trained properly for 8 months now. I can bench press about 125/130 now, and deadlift, i don't know.

The problem with stopping is that now my knee has returned to a worse state even than it had been at school, i'm walking with a limp, and i need 2 serious operations in the coming 2 years. Not only did bodybuilding cover up mentally some issues but obviously masked the serious decline my knee joint had suffered throughout it.

Now i train once or twice a week, but i don't eat right. i'm losing my shape. i look back on the photos and i am so proud of what i achieved, yet realise for my sanity i made the right move to tone things down, the road i was on was not a pretty one.

thanks for reading


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Aye i remember reading this.

Hope for the best for you mate with your business and your job. Im sure you will do well..

your 23 if im not mistaken nick. Still seriously young so enjoy life, no need to be held back by bodybuilding if you felt like it did!

But I do hope you keep on training like you said. Dont want all that atrophy now

Peace


----------

